# Fire Alarm & CAD



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Wireman5000 said:


> Is there a program out there that any of you are using to do Fire Alarm layouts, as-builts, etc? I'm hoping for a less-expensive alternative to AutoCad...


No. I use autocad 2011 and excel for my calcs. What systems are you 
working with. I might be able to help you out on the calcs and design


----------



## Wireman5000 (Jan 28, 2014)

We use Edwards. An engineer that I know just mentioned ProgeCad. Plus ConEst has a program for overlaying PDF files. We use ConEst for our estimating, so the add-on would be potential. I'm not opposed to subbing out the drawings, but I've had a bad experience with that in the past...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Wireman5000 said:


> We use Edwards. An engineer that I know just mentioned ProgeCad. Plus ConEst has a program for overlaying PDF files. We use ConEst for our estimating, so the add-on would be potential. I'm not opposed to subbing out the drawings, but I've had a bad experience with that in the past...


If you want I can email you a fire alarm template that I use for all my drawings. Just give me your email and what version of cad you use. That way you can do it in house.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

bduerler said:


> If you want I can email you a fire alarm template that I use for all my drawings. Just give me your email and what version of cad you use. That way you can do it in house.


bd, mind sharing that template with me as well if possible? Thanks.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Giorgio.g said:


> bd, mind sharing that template with me as well if possible? Thanks.


Yea send me your email. It's going to be a notifier template. All you have to do is change the company name and information on the layout tabs. The symbols are NFPA 170 2013 compliant. I could send calcs if y'all used notifier, firelite, and silent knight. Can't send y'all any of my honeywell stuff though lol


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

bduerler said:


> Yea send me your email. It's going to be a notifier template. All you have to do is change the company name and information on the layout tabs. The symbols are NFPA 170 2013 compliant. I could send calcs if y'all used notifier, firelite, and silent knight. Can't send y'all any of my honeywell stuff though lol


Sent me anything you might have, I will sort it out once i get the templates and see what i need, better to have more than not have enough. PM sent!! Thanks.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Giorgio.g said:


> Sent me anything you might have, I will sort it out once i get the templates and see what i need, better to have more than not have enough. PM sent!! Thanks.


No problem. I will send it to you in a bit


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

bduerler said:


> No problem. I will send it to you in a bit


Thanks so much!:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Giorgio.g said:


> Thanks so much!:thumbsup:


I will be home in a hour or so. I will email you when I get home after dinner


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

bduerler said:


> I will be home in a hour or so. I will email you when I get home after dinner


Thank You!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I emailed the templates. G it didn't let me send it to you. Kept getting a mailer demon error


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Y'all get the templates? What y'all think


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys I also draw and design for other companies. However I don't stamp them. I leave that to the PE or whomever you have as a company stamp/sign off on prints. If you need some done in a pinch just let me know.


----------



## madbubba (Sep 1, 2013)

I would love the templete if possible. [email protected]

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

Vue 360 is free and also does overlays


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

madbubba said:


> I would love the templete if possible. [email protected] Regards, Mike


Check your email. Just sent them


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Any updates? Do y'all like the templates?


----------



## chuckcarr4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Could I get a copy of the template by chance?
[email protected]


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah no problem. I will send it over here in a few. I'm finishing up expense reports and packing for a walk through at a plant in New Orleans


----------



## chuckcarr4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you so much! Good luck in New Orleans.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

chuckcarr4 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much! Good luck in New Orleans.


Thanks and no problem, email is on its way, let me know if you need anything else


----------

